# Extend-A-Shower



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anybody have one of these? I'm getting ready to order a full size tub and thought this might be nice to have as well.

Click


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

FZ1dave said:


> Does anybody have one of these? I'm getting ready to order a full size tub and thought this might be nice to have as well.
> 
> Click


A few of the members do have the shower rod already installed. I bought one last month but will need to wait for a spring install. The biggest concern for them was hitting the studs to mount it to.
I think it will work well for me.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I did this mod year with the full tub mod. I moved the old curtain out into the hallway for a larger changing rooom. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I put one in and its great. 

















I drilled the pilot holes and used molly bolts to install it. I did silicone around the bracket so water does not sneak down behind it. It was pretty easy to do. I recommend a clear shower curtain, it lets in more light.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

I ordered one of those but my wife made me send it back


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I went the cheap way. I bought a curtain tension rod similar to this, put it across the front of the shower a few inches from the shower curtain track and hang the curtain over it. It works fine.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I went the cheap way.


That's what we have now, and there isn't a big difference in space inside the shower.

I think it's gonna be the Extend-A-Shower for us. I also thought about one of those curved rods but I like the fact that the EAS collapses into the shower too.

Thanks for the replies everybody.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

On rant...

So I go to order the tub and shower rod from Dyersonline. $61 to ship?!?!?! On a $160 order? Screw that!

And how do you run an online RV parts store and not have search results for bathtubs? 90% of the places I shopped didn't. Unbelievable and frustrating as you-know-what.

Am I really asking too much to have a tub and extend-a-shower shipped for free from the same place?

Off rant.


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

They work great...best part is when folded in it is perfect to hang wet towels!

Got mine at Camping World...around 30 bucksish if I remember.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

battalionchief3 said:


> I put one in and its great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about adding one to my 21RS. I see you mounted yours about 4 to 5" in from the edge? If I'm correct you did that so the curtain will hang in the tub far enough so that you get limited splashing outside of the tub? One other question, with it being say 4" in from the edge do you really gain that much shoulder room to justify spending $40 for the mod?

Thanks. 
Scott


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey! That looks good.... I'm going to do this! Thats a great mod.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

We installed one this past Fall. DH did it with no trouble and didn't take any time at all. We LOVE it. and it's nice to hang things on to drip dry OVER the tub. Worth every $.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jcamp said:


> I ordered one of those but my wife made me send it back












My thought exactly.... I'm not so sure my wife would approve...


----------



## grock52 (Sep 6, 2008)

I looked into one these for our 2006 23' KRS. If you look at the height you will have to mount it in the bathroom, you will need to take into consideration the position of those outward angled bars. In other words if you have the room/space for the extension, you should be ok. In our trailer,the extension would hit the corner medicine cab and keep it from locking in the outward position. So we're getting 2011 280rs that has a built-in curve-away shower curtain. Man the upgrades/improvement that are being added to these Outbacks are truly wonderful. Shows how much this company listens to the suggestions from thier customers.

ps - we didn't get the new one coming just for this feature alone.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

grock52 said:


> Man the upgrades/improvement that are being added to these Outbacks are truly wonderful. Shows how much this company listens to the suggestions from their customers.


I sometimes wonder if they use sites like this for free R&D.

My wife is torn between this curtain rod and one of those accordion show curtains. This one is less expensive.

Kevin


----------



## OutbackOwner (Mar 5, 2009)

This is my install...I used drywall screws with the heads painted white to match.

Great mod even if you don't use the shower. Perfect for the kids towels after swimming and showers!

Pic


----------

